# 2006 X-Trail 2.2DCi strange engine rattle/rasp.



## Ikaros97 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello all,

My first post ). 

I have a 2006 2.2DCi X-Trail with 109000 miles on it. It has a strange raspy rattle on the engine especially when cold but is intermittant and there when at temp also, both at idle and when driving and can make the noise at any rev speed. It sounds like a heavy whirring noise, sounds like a damn tractor! and as I said it comes and goes.

Any ideas ?

By the way the car runs smooth, turbo pulls well and zero smoke so I am hoping its a vibration more than an internal thing.

Heres hoping

Thanks

Ikaros


----------



## robertof84 (Mar 3, 2012)

Same with me, rattle sound when the engine is cold. Once warmed up nothing besides the regular diesel engine sound. On start up the choke provokes that heavy rattle sound but once you start reving up even in cold should calm.
Imagine the face of my neighbors at 4am when I leave to work and the entire street is as quiete as a graveyard.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I had a similar problem, it was my Heat Shield:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/165623-rattling-noise-when-starting-cold-video.html


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

*Engine Rattle*

Hi Guys
The engine rattle when cold is nothing to worry about its the old 2.2 engine they all did after awhile, I personaly never noticed it untill someone asked me about it, so on starting up first thing, I got out and listened, an sure enough its there. I personaly swear by a treatment called (Millers) its a diesel addertive I use when I'm going on a run, it cleans injectors & pump and keeps it running great (Thats Me Personally)

Ikaros97 if you are still concerned I would recommend you take it to a diesel mechanic that a few people recommend NOT a dealer, all they're after is how much money they can make. he wil have a listen and put your mind at rest. hope this helps
Brewin


----------

